# Asthma



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I've been a brittle asthmatic for most of my life. I just wanted to check that none of my meds could actually be causing a problem with conception.
Obviously ventolin (2-8 puffs a day), Alvesco (2 puffs twice a day) and Atrovent for flare ups. (2puffs as needed).

Also would salbutamol nebs have a negative effect if needed during pregnancy?

Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Daxcat,

There is no evidence that inhaled asthma medicines cause any problems with conception. Treatment of asthma during pregnancy is exactly the same as asthma treatment when not pregnant so you would just use what you normally do depenidng on your symptoms at the time.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

